# Cranes struck as ship breaks free (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Cranes at a port are extensively damaged as a cargo ship breaks free from its moorings in high winds.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=106101
~The cranes are her cargo I think
Ricks ( Patalavaca ) image of her taken yesterday... http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/518/medium/Zhen_Hua_23_22ac_8414738_FX_29012008.jpg


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Ships breaking free from the dock seems to be happening more. Don't they run more lines if a blow is expected or bring tugs in to standby? Seems a little neligant to me.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

when i first got started on a ship (MV crested Eagle) we always moored 3 each end. But, if a blow was expected we ran an insurance wire as well. That was back in 1960 and she was a small ship!


----------



## Cossack (Dec 1, 2007)

*Smit World*

This is a link to the ’Zhen Hua 10’ incident.
This shipping line does seem 'incident' prone.

Google Map
Is this where it happened?

*Pictures*


----------



## SAH (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks like it could be a good job for the nibler from MSC NAPOLI


----------



## Cossack (Dec 1, 2007)

SAH said:


> Looks like it could be a good job for the nibler from MSC NAPOLI


No it will be too busy on the Riverdance.


----------



## SAH (Jul 11, 2005)

The RIVERDANCE contract has gone to a firm from Bangalore with many years of beach type ship breaking knowledge, But are having travel problems for there staff at Calais.


----------



## Cossack (Dec 1, 2007)

Passport issues?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

SAH said:


> The RIVERDANCE contract has gone to a firm from Bangalore with many years of beach type ship breaking knowledge, But are having travel problems for there staff at Calais.


Probably waiting for a lorry to take them across the channel


----------



## Cossack (Dec 1, 2007)

*Video*


----------

